# Make Ahead Thanksgiving Recipes



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2009)

A few years ago we had Thanksgiving up in a cabin in the Sierras.  We drove up TG morning and I had to make everything in advance and cook it when I got there.  I was unsure about this, but it worked out great and everything tasted completely fresh.  Now I make all my casserole type dishes in advance and freeze them - it sure makes Turkey Day easier.

Here is my recipe for make-ahead dressing - I am making it right now.  Last weekend I made Vanilla Glazed Sweet Potato Casserole, Berry Cobbler, and my pumkin pie crusts.  Tomorrow I'm making the Green Bean Casserole.

Make Ahead Dressing

1 c. butter (2 cubes)
2 c. chopped onions
2 c. chopped celery
1 c. chopped red bell pepper
2 c. sliced mushrooms or 4-4 oz. cans
1 T. parsley flakes
1 1/2 t. salt
1-14 oz. can chicken, turkey, or vegetable broth
1 lg. bag bread cubes w/season packet (12 oz.)

1.  Melt butter over low in a large skillet.
2.  Stir in veggies, seasoning packet, parsley, salt, and broth.
3.  Cover and simmer for 15 min. or until veggies are tender (you don't want your liquid to evaporate.)
4. Pour bread cubes into a very large bowl.
5.  Pour veggie mixture & liquid over the cubes and fold in.

Baking Directions - Freeze stuffing in a greased 9 x 13 in. pan if you are going to bake it in the oven.  Defrost your stuffing in the refrigerator 24 hours before you want to cook it.  Bake stuffing at 350º for approximately 40  min.   Cover with foil for moister stuffing - uncovered for crisp stuffing.

Crockpot Directions - Freeze stuffing in an extra large freezer bag if you want to cook it in a crock pot.  Defrost your stuffing in the refrigerator 24 hours before you want to cook it.  Lightly grease a large crockpot and lightly pack with stuffing (do not pack down.)  Bake on high for 4 hours or until hot in the middle and edges are starting to get crisp and brown.


Vanilla Glazed Sweet Potatoes
serves 6 (I double this recipe)

3-4 lbs. fresh sweet potatoes (the orange ones look the best in this dish)

Glaze-
1/2 cup butter (1 cube)
1/4 cup firmly-packed light brown sugar
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. grated orange peel (I omit this and use lemon pepper)
1/4 tsp. ground black pepper
2 T. orange juice
1 T. pure vanilla extract (not imitation)

1/2 c. Pecans, chopped

Bake sweet potatoes, cool in the fridge, peel, cut into 1/2" slices and arrange slices in a 9 x 13 in. baking dish, in layers. In a small saucepan, melt butter over low heat. Add brown sugar, salt, orange peel, pepper, orange juice and stirring until blended. Remove from heat and stir in vanilla. Brush over potatoes. (I pour a little glaze over each layer of potatoes as I put them in the pan.) Sprinkle top with pecans.  Cover tightly with foil and freeze.  24 hours before you want to cook it, defrost in refrigerator.

Bake at 350 until golden and heated through, Approx. 30 - 40 min.

I double both these recipes - but I make two batches of the dressing, because I don't have a bowl big enough for 2 batches at once.  Also - this is the only time of year I use real butter - I splurge for TG!


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 14, 2009)

Denise, my DD loves your vanilla glazed sweet potato recipe and asked me to make it when she needed comfort food. I've made the recipe every year since you first posted it and I can attest to it's delicious appeal. Tuggers should try it if they have not. (PS, I do use the orange zest.)


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 14, 2009)

Denise,

Just what I was thinking--looking for ways to get things done ahead of time, although I probably don't need to freeze, but prepare 2 or so days ahead.

My problem is we only have one oven and all of these side dishes typically require an oven which is busy with the turkey.  Although the turkey needs to rest before dinner, it's still not enough time to bake multiple side dishes.

I did learn you can make mashed potatoes a couple of days ahead and then plop in a slow cooker on low for about 5 hours prior to dinner, and that was a great help--I've done that several times.

My sister purchased one of those inexpensive counter-top baking ovens and tells me it roasts a smaller turkey just fine.  I am skeptical, and we typically bake a 20 lb. or so.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 15, 2009)

I cook my stuffing in a crockpot and prepare the mashed potatoes early and keep them warm in a crockpot, too.  I plan to have my turkey done about an hour before dinner, which frees up the oven for the sweet potatoes, green beans, and pie.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 15, 2009)

Denise, Your sweet potato recipe was awesome when I tried it last Thanksgiving. We will be in St Thomas this year so no need to cook Thanksgiving dinner. However, this thread just reminded me so I will have to make it again


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 15, 2009)

The counter top roaster ovens are great. I love my Nesco.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 15, 2009)

Jestjoan said:


> The counter top roaster ovens are great. I love my Nesco.



Thanks, Joan,

Do you happen to know the maximum size turkey these can handle?  (I know it may vary by oven--but if I can find one that would handle 20 lbs., I'd probabaly purchase it and give it a try.)


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 15, 2009)

About the only thing I do in advance is twice-baked potatoes. They can be baked, scooped, whipped and the skins filled -- and then frozen. This can be done a couple weeks in advance. Then take them out and pop them in the oven 30 minutes before the turkey is finished.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 15, 2009)

muranojo said:


> Thanks, Joan,
> 
> Do you happen to know the maximum size turkey these can handle?  (I know it may vary by oven--but if I can find one that would handle 20 lbs., I'd probabaly purchase it and give it a try.)



I have a counter top roaster and it can handle quite large turkeys.  I love it because it frees up my oven for the day.  If the lid doesn't fit, I just fill it in with foil.  It's probably not energy efficient but smells wonderful.  

I think the cook ahead method would be great for travel but I find I have enough time to get everything done on the day.  I just need to be organized and have everything planned ahead.

Deb


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 15, 2009)

muranojo said:


> Thanks, Joan,
> 
> Do you happen to know the maximum size turkey these can handle?  (I know it may vary by oven--but if I can find one that would handle 20 lbs....




The mfg says their 18 qt size will roast a 22# turkey.... My mom had one of these when I was younger (wonder what happened to it?). She used it every holiday season, if not for a turkey, then Chex mix- known as 'chicken feed' at our house.

Jim Ricks


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 16, 2009)

*alternative to counter top roaster*

Is to get a microwave that doubles as an oven.  I don't know who all makes them, but I do know GE does.  They have been around for years.  It's called the GE advantium.  I won't own a regular microwave now.  You can use it as a regular microwave, or a regular oven, OR you can use the speedcook method, which cooks with light, heat, and microwave.  It's wonderful to have during thanksgiving, or anytime you are cooking more than one thing that requires different temps.  It's also great to have when you just want to warm or cook something small, because it heats quicker than a regular oven.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 16, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> A few years ago we had Thanksgiving up in a cabin in the Sierras.  We drove up TG morning and I had to make everything in advance and cook it when I got there.  I was unsure about this, but it worked out great and everything tasted completely fresh.  Now I make all my casserole type dishes in advance and freeze them - it sure makes Turkey Day easier.
> 
> Here is my recipe for make-ahead dressing - I am making it right now.  Last weekend I made Vanilla Glazed Sweet Potato Casserole, Berry Cobbler, and my pumkin pie crusts.  Tomorrow I'm making the Green Bean Casserole.
> 
> ...



I may have to try the sweet potato recipe.  It sounds delicious.  

I broke tradition this year, I actually bought a pre-prepared stuffing mix.  I was at our organic grocer, Whole Foods on Saturday sample day (I think I will go there very Sat between 12-3!)  Anyway, they were sampling a cranberries and chicken flavored stuffing mix.  I'm typically a make from scratch person, but I tried it.  Boy was it good.  All organic, low sodium, very tasty.  That was the first "box" stuffing mix I've ever had that tasted like I made it at home.    I'm going to add some fresh stuff, celery, onion, sauteed mushrooms.  That will certainly cut down on some mess and prep.  It's from their 365 everyday value selection.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Nov 16, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Is to get a microwave that doubles as an oven.  I don't know who all makes them, but I do know GE does.  They have been around for years.  It's called the GE advantium.  I won't own a regular microwave now.  You can use it as a regular microwave, or a regular oven, OR you can use the speedcook method, which cooks with light, heat, and microwave.  It's wonderful to have during thanksgiving, or anytime you are cooking more than one thing that requires different temps.  It's also great to have when you just want to warm or cook something small, because it heats quicker than a regular oven.



We one one too and it work great! We love it especially during the holidays!


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 16, 2009)

luvsvacation22 said:


> We one one too and it work great! We love it especially during the holidays!



yes, I love my Ge advantium.  One thing you can't do with it though (found out the hard way), if you are using the oven or speedcook method, NEVER take out the rotating tray and rotating mechanisms to attempt to fit a bigger pan in.  There is a heating element on the bottom that only encompasses a portion of the unit.  When your food is rotating, each part of the food passes across the heating element evenly.  When the food is stationary, one part of  your food burns, while the other part is uncooked.  My daughter still talks about our "brickscuits" from thanksgiving last year!:ignore:  Well, half of the pan was good anyway!


----------



## Elan (Nov 16, 2009)

I always just use my gas grill for added oven capacity.  I typically don't cook anything too demanding in it, but it works great for cooking simple items (casseroles, potatoes, etc) and keeping other items warm.  I typically play with it the day before it's needed to dial in the burner settings to obtain the desired temp.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 16, 2009)

Elan said:


> I always just use my gas grill for added oven capacity.



I like the way you think. This could be your excuse to buy a pellet grill/smoker. See: http://www.louisiana-grills.com/countrysmokers.htm or here: http://traegergrills.com/index.cfm 

Mine is the former, and I couldn't be happier. It's a full fledged convection oven, wood-pellet fired, thermostatically controlled with temp control 150 to 600 degres. I'm not going to take it to Eagle Crest, but only because there will be too many people to take the pickup. I smoked a whole turkey in it last summer.... It was the best I've ever eaten.

Jim Ricks


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 16, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> I like the way you think. This could be your excuse to buy a pellet grill/smoker. See: http://www.louisiana-grills.com/countrysmokers.htm or here: http://traegergrills.com/index.cfm
> 
> Mine is the former, and I couldn't be happier. It's a full fledged convection oven, wood-pellet fired, thermostatically controlled with temp control 150 to 600 degres. I'm not going to take it to Eagle Crest, but only because there will be too many people to take the pickup. I smoked a whole turkey in it last summer.... It was the best I've ever eaten.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Jim, are you saying that you cook your turkey in a convection oven rather than a conventional oven?  My oven does both.  If you are saying that you prefer to cook a turkey in a convection oven, I would be interested to know why.  I've only ever used my convection function for cookies and breads.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 16, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> .....cook a turkey in a convection oven, I would be interested to know why.  I've only ever used my convection function for cookies and breads.



No, I wouldn't cook a turkey in a 'normal' convection oven. My Viking dual fuel is also convection, and I use it like you do yours. I think it would dry the outside too much before the internal temp gets where I want it. What I refered to is that my wood pellet fired grill uses fan driven air right into the firebox and this circulates the wood smoke throughout the chamber (oven). To cook a turkey in it I set it at 160ish for 6 hours basting hourly, or internal temp of 140 then turned up to 350+ for an hour to brown the outside and finish heating the bird to the dsired temp.

Jim Ricks


----------



## dixie (Nov 16, 2009)

*Make ahead spinach casserole   a family favorite!!*

2- 10 oz pkgs frozen chopped spinach

1 8oz cream cheese

1 can mushroom soup

1 can fried onion rings

Soften the cream cheese in the microwave, thaw and squeeze out the spinach, then stir the first 3 ingredients together with 3/4 of the can of onion rings. This can be frozen and thawed before cooking. 

Cook the casserole until hot and bubbly then top with the remaining onion rings and brown slightly.

This is so good!! give it a try!!


----------



## Elan (Nov 16, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> I like the way you think. This could be your excuse to buy a pellet grill/smoker. See: http://www.louisiana-grills.com/countrysmokers.htm or here: http://traegergrills.com/index.cfm
> 
> Mine is the former, and I couldn't be happier. It's a full fledged convection oven, wood-pellet fired, thermostatically controlled with temp control 150 to 600 degres. I'm not going to take it to Eagle Crest, but only because there will be too many people to take the pickup. I smoked a whole turkey in it last summer.... It was the best I've ever eaten.
> 
> Jim Ricks



  It's not like I need a lot of arm twisting to get a smoker/grill like yours.  One of my good friends has had a Traeger for some time now, and he occasionally will bring me some ribs or smoked butt -- good stuff!  I'd love to get into doing some of that myself, but I need another "hobby" like I need another maintenance fee.  

  Those Louisiana Grills look nice.  Which model of smoker do you have?  What "flavored" pellets do you use for turkey?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 16, 2009)

Elan said:


> Those Louisiana Grills look nice.  Which model of smoker do you have?  What "flavored" pellets do you use for turkey?



I'd been lusting after a Traeger for a 2-3 years then my neighbor got one. I saw the Louisiana Grills at the fair and did some research. The LG (made in that great Cajun city, Edmonton Alberta) is 16 gauge steel compared to TG's 18 & 20. Longer warrantee, larger feed auger, standard variable temp control, ability to run at 600 degrees and sear sold me. I got the '420' ie 420 sq. in. grate. It's plenty big for my purposes. All the Louisiana Grills use the same motor/igniter/burner/hopper, so the only difference is the size of the barrel. 

I've tried lots of pellet types, and frankly I can't tell the difference in the meat flavor, so I mix about 50/50 hickory and applewood. It smells good burning. Salmon and steelhead are great using oak and alder. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Whitney300 (Nov 19, 2009)

Great advice! I will for sure have to try a couple of those this year!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 19, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Vanilla Glazed Sweet Potatoes
> serves 6 (I double this recipe)
> 
> 3-4 lbs. fresh sweet potatoes (the orange ones look the best in this dish)
> ...



Confession time.... Forgive me for I have sinned.... I made this dish this afternoon, and the glaze was sooooo good I stood over the sink dipping crusty pugliese bread into it and slurping it down. MAN, this is GOOD stuff!!!

Jim Ricks


----------



## BevL (Nov 21, 2009)

Any more make aheads?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm done! - all I have to make on TG is the turkey and garlic mashed potatoes.

Wed. night I will peel my potatoes and refrigerate them over night covered in water, in the pot I'm going to cook them in - on Thurs. the pot goes directly to the stove.  That saves me a lot of time on Turkey Day.

I will also bake my pumpkin pies on Wed. night.  (I made the crust a couple weeks ago.)

Thurs. morning early I will put the pre-made stuffing in the crockpot to cook.

I will time my turkey so it's done an hour before dinner and then I will pop my pre-made green bean casserole and sweet potato casserole in the oven.

I will bake the pre-made berry cobbler while we are eating dinner and serve it hot!

Yuuuummmmmmm....


----------



## ownsmany (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Denise.  I will definately try the sweet potatoes.

Thanks so much for the suggestions and recipes!


----------



## JoeWilly (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Denise,

Would love to have your recipe for the berry cobbler.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Joe - it is very basic.  Just berries, sugar, 1/4 c. flour, dash salt, & 1 T. lemon juice for the filling and a basic home made piecrust top.  I make enough  pie crust dough for 2 crusts and then roll it out to fit an 9 x 13 in. pan.


----------



## JoeWilly (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Denise


What's the measurements for the berries, sugar?  Do I bake the crust first, then bake again.  Or just bake it?  For how long and at what temp?


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 21, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I'm done! - all I have to make on TG is the turkey and garlic mashed potatoes.
> 
> Wed. night I will peel my potatoes and refrigerate them over night covered in water, in the pot I'm going to cook them in - on Thurs. the pot goes directly to the stove.  That saves me a lot of time on Turkey Day.
> 
> ...



You aren't going to try the make-ahead mashed potatoes that you can put in a crockpot?  They really do work very well.  Anyway, I'm going to try your sweet potato recipe, too.  Sounds great.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 21, 2009)

muranojo said:


> You aren't going to try the make-ahead mashed potatoes that you can put in a crockpot?  They really do work very well.  Anyway, I'm going to try your sweet potato recipe, too.  Sounds great.



I've been thinking about it, but haven't tried it.  Do you just make them in advance and heat them in the crockpot?  Do you freeze them?


----------



## linandbri (Nov 22, 2009)

Denise,

Would love to have your recipe for the stuffing.  I am curious how long your cook it in the crock pot.

Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving.

Linda


----------



## BevL (Nov 22, 2009)

linandbri said:


> Denise,
> 
> Would love to have your recipe for the stuffing.  I am curious how long your cook it in the crock pot.
> 
> ...



It's included in the first post of the thread here.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 22, 2009)

JoeWilly said:


> Thanks Denise
> 
> 
> What's the measurements for the berries, sugar?  Do I bake the crust first, then bake again.  Or just bake it?  For how long and at what temp?


Berry Cobbler Filling
12 c. berries
3 c. sugar
1/4 c. flour
dash salt
1 T. lemon juice

Stir together and spread filling in 9 x 13 in. pan
Make a double batch of pie crust and roll out until it is 9 x 13 in.
Lay crust on top of berries.
If you are going to freeze it, cover it tightly with foil and freeze it now.

Thaw at room temp. the morning you are going to bake it.  
Cut slits in top crust to allow steam to escape, and sprinkle with cinnamon-sugar.
Preheat oven to 375º
Cover top of pan with foil and bake for 20 min. covered.
Remove foil and bake Approx. 30 min more, or until crust is golden brown and filling is bubbly.
Serve hot with real vanilla ice cream!

*I bake my cobbler in a disposable aluminum pan that is a little deeper than most 9 x 13 pans.  To make sure 12 c. berries will fit in the pan you have on hand - measure the berries and place the berries in the pan first, to see if they fit.  This is also an easy recipe to cut in half and use with a smaller pan.


----------



## JoeWilly (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Denise - the berry cobbler sounds great.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 22, 2009)

*A different take on sweet potatoes (or yams)*

Denise, your vanilla ones sound scrumptious and from the comments so far they're likely a real winner!  I want to skip the sweet potatoes and just slurp up the sauce 

I usually go for savory, rather than sweet, and this is really easy:

Scrub - do not peel - fresh sweet potatoes or yams.  About 3-4 medium sized ones will feed 6-8.  Cut them into bite-sized chunks - about 1".

Thickly slice some onions - about 2-3 medium or 1-2 biggies. Thick slices mean those who aren't into onions can easily avoid them.  

Peel as many garlic cloves as you want and keep them whole - I'll use an entire bulb of big ones. Same comment as for the onions.

Put the cut up yams, onions, and garlic in a roasting pan or casserole (they should be only about 1 layer deep), drizzle with a few T of good olive oil, and sprinkle with fresh or dried thyme, fresh or dried rosemary, and some Cavendar's Greek seasoning (basically a s/p/oregano/garlic blend).  Toss them around so everything is coated.

Roast uncovered for around 40 minutes or so at 350  tossing them around occasionally.  (Temp and time are flexible; they're done when they're fork-tender.)

Made this tonight with a pork roast, and I'm going to make a huge pan on Wednesday to take to New York and reheat for Thursday's dinner.


----------



## Janette (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll have everything ready to go in the oven by Wed evening. My son and his wife are running a 10k Thursday morning and hubby and I are walking the 5k. We hope to make this a family tradition and hope other family members will join us in years to come. We get good exercise and help a charity. I have two ovens so I can have the meal ready as soon as the turkey cooks. We are trying to walk the 5k in a faster time than the kids run the 10k.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 22, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I've been thinking about it, but haven't tried it.  Do you just make them in advance and heat them in the crockpot?  Do you freeze them?




I've never frozen them, but I think that would also work. I peel, boil, mash and season the day before (or a few days before), then put them in the frig.

T-Day, I get them out in the morning and let them come to room temp, then put them in the crockpot (I make a large batch, so use a 5-qt. crockpot), dot with butter on top, and put them on low--I've done this for up to 5 hours before dinner, but you could go longer. I've done this for 3 years and have never been disappointed--and it saves a lot of time on T-Day, not having to peel, boil and mash when you are so busy.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 24, 2009)

I just made the syrup for Denise's sweet potatoe recipe, but I thought it tasted awfully salty.  I wonder if we should use unsalted butter, as the recipe also calls for salt.  Thinking about dumping it and running to the store for unsalted as I'm all out.  Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 24, 2009)

I think the sweetness of the potatoes balances out the salt.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 24, 2009)

OK, Denise, I'll stick with what I have made.  But the sauce really isn't sweet, it's hard to describe.  I think Jim said he could eat the sauce alone, and it tasted 'off' to me.  I'm wondering if the Tablespoon of vanilla is right, too--so I'm using 2 T of vanilla.  Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 24, 2009)

muranojo said:


> OK, Denise, I'll stick with what I have made.  But the sauce really isn't sweet, it's hard to describe.  I think Jim said he could eat the sauce alone, and it tasted 'off' to me.  I'm wondering if the Tablespoon of vanilla is right, too--so I'm using 2 T of vanilla.  Thanks for the quick response!



I was saying that the sweetness of the sweet potatoes balances out the salt in the sauce.  You put in the brown sugar - right?


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, I did put in the brown sugar.  I trust it will be ok since it sounds like many have tried this & like it.  Thanks!


----------



## Myrtle (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi all,  This is my favorite make ahead recipy for the holidays.  You do need to remember to ask your local market to order the wings for you but its a great time saver and gives you lots of gravy for a big get together.
Myrtle

Make Ahead Turkey Gravy

Makes 8 Cups 
Time about 3 hours, mostly unattended

Can be made up to a week ahead, refrigerated and reheated. Also can be made up to 3 months ahead and frozen in an airtight container. Refrigerate 2 days to thaw. Reheat in a saucepan, whisking often.


Four turkey wings (about 3 lbs)
2 medium onions, peeled and quartered
1 cup water
8 cups chicken broth, divided
3/4 cup chopped carrots
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
3/4 cup all purpose flour
2 tablespoons butter or margarine
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

1.	Heat oven to 400 degrees Farenheit. Have ready a large roasting pan.
2.	Arrange the wings in a single layer in pan; scatter onions over top. Roast 1 1/4 hours until wings are browned and the onions dark and carmelized. (makes the gravy a rich color)
3.	Put the wings and onions in a large (5-6 quart) pot. Add water to roasting pan and stir to scrape up any brown bits on the bottom and add to the pot.  Add 6 cups of the broth, refrigerating the remaining 2 cups if necessary.  Add the carrot and thyme and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer, uncovered, 1 1/2 hours.
4.	Remove the wings to a cutting board. When cool, pull off skin and meat, saving the meat for another use. Can be refrigerated overnight at this point to make removing the fat easier.
5.	Strain broth into a 3-quart saucepan, pressing vegetables to extract as much liquid as possible. Discard vegetables; skim off the fat and discard. 
6.	Whisk flour into the remaining 2 Cups of broth until blended and smooth.
7.	Bring broth in the pot to a gentle boil.  Whisk in the broth-flour mixture and boil 3-4 minutes to thicken the gravy and remove floury taste.  Stir in the butter and pepper. Serve

Per 1/2 cup: Cost $. 47 - Nutrition: 52 Calories, 2 g protein, 6 g carbs, 0 g fiber, 2 g fat, 4 mg chol, 516 mg sod.


----------



## brigechols (Nov 25, 2009)

*Awesome sweet potatoes*

Last night, I made the Vanilla Glazed Sweet Potatoes. The aroma was incredible! Worthy of duplication by Yankee Candle   I could not resist adding a pinch of ginger, nutmeg, and cinnamon. Yum-oh!


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 25, 2009)

Glad to hear it smelled so nice!  I went ahead and made it and it's in the frig--waiting to go into the oven tomorrow.  I'm sure it will be a hit.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, Denise, your sweet potatoe recipe was a hit!  People were asking for the recipe and wanted to take leftovers home.  My finicky nephew said, "I really like these carrots or whatever they are."  LOL--I'd say the sections were a bit larger than carrots, but loved the compliment from him anyway.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 30, 2009)

The sweet potatoes were a big hit at our timeshare Thanksgiving dinner. Only problem was needing a 350 oven for turkey and reheating sweet potatoes and 400 for rolls and roasted brussels sprouts (Barefoot Contessa's from Food TV) and just one oven. We got by (used the gas grill) and everything was fine. Now, what to do about those extra lbs that we came home with..... Oh well, they were fun to walk off the first time, so we'll walk 'em off again.

Thanks, Denise.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Amy (Nov 16, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> A few years ago we had Thanksgiving up in a cabin in the Sierras.  We drove up TG morning and I had to make everything in advance and cook it when I got there.  I was unsure about this, but it worked out great and everything tasted completely fresh.  Now I make all my casserole type dishes in advance and freeze them - it sure makes Turkey Day easier.
> 
> Here is my recipe for make-ahead dressing - I am making it right now.  Last weekend I made Vanilla Glazed Sweet Potato Casserole, Berry Cobbler, and my pumkin pie crusts.  Tomorrow I'm making the Green Bean Casserole. . . .



Denise:  

Ever since you posted your non-stuffing "stuffing" recipe, I've made it every Thanksgiving (with minor modifications such as the addition of dried cranberries and skipping canned mushrooms).  This dish is a big hit with the family.  I always make this the weekend before turkey day and double the recipe so I can freeze an extra pan for later in the year.   (We've eaten one of the frozen batches as late as 6 months later and it still tasted great.) 

This morning it suddenly occurred to me that this is the weekend I need to start cooking.  Since tomorrow will be a hectic day, I should stop by the grocery store after work to buy ingredients.  I had a brief moment of "darn it I forgot to bring my print copy of the recipe from home" before it occurred to me that I can just find this thread on TUG!  Thanks again for the yummy recipe and introducing the idea (to me) that I can make this well ahead of time without sacrificing the "fresh" taste.

Also, thank you for the "peel potatoes and keep in pot of water in the frig" the night before idea.  I also follow that each year and it saves me time (and counter space) on turkey day.  

The only thing that I've tried that hasn't worked for me = keeping mashed potatoes warm for hours in the crockpot.  I didn't like how the prolonged heat (even on low) affected the texture.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 16, 2012)

Glad you brought this back!

I've done the shopping today and plan to do the make-ahead gravy and broth with turkey wings this weekend, and I even found some turkey backs which should help make some good roux with the drippings.

I've always had great success with the make-ahead mashed potatoes reheated in the crock-pot.  The texture has been fine for us, in fact, I've been doing this for about 5 years.

I always like to experiment with dressings, so once again this year, I'll make a second dressing--this one I found in the Food Network magazine:  Ina Garten's Mushroom and Leek Bread Pudding.


----------



## klpca (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd also like to add my thanks for this post. The gravy is simmering as we speak and I'm in the middle of stuffing prep. I found a make ahead green bean casserole recipe (Mel's Kitchen Cafe) that I made last night and it is already in the freezer. I was going to make a turkey breast in the crock pot, but I decided to make a small turkey and will cook the stuffing in the crock pot instead. I feel so darned organized!


----------

